

Booking.com hiring 20+ Perl devs, but you should know truth - bookingemployee
http://blogs.perl.org/users/bookingemployee/2012/03/truth-about-bookingcom.html

======
biafra
Sounds like a nightmare to work there. How can they be successful with this
attitude towards programming?

